
Ask HN: Programmer-friendly time zone conversion tool? - mc3
Hi there. I am looking for a tool that will convert dates&#x2F;times from logs on other servers to other time zones (predominantly UTC) so I can marry up log entries etc.<p>The major sites that convert times that I found on Google require you to fill in a form with multiple drop downs etc. which seems silly when I have the time string on my clipboard, and I am going to want to repeat the operation many times quickly.<p>Is there a nice tool online or chrome extension etc. that does a good job of this?<p>If not I might have to scratch my own itch here and build something.
======
bradknowles
1\. If you logged everything in UTC, then you wouldn’t have to convert time
zones.

2\. The “date” command can do conversion math. Try “man date”.

3\. Once you’ve got the time converted to another time zone, then you have to
worry about the time sync on the server(s) in question. Then you get to learn
about NTP, etc.... See support.ntp.org and www.nwtime.org.

------
PaulHoule
I just boot up my IDE, open a Python console and just use pytz.

